# abs pulsing on slow speed on 2003 passat W8



## pepo007 (Dec 16, 2009)

I was having problem with right front ABS sensor:
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS: Electrical Malfunction
P1606 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Front Right (G45)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

So I exchange front right sensor and also sleeve for it. I checked ring on axle, mechanically looks good. I reseted faulty codes with VAG-COM.
Now I'm not getting errors at all, but ABS is always activated between 10 and 20 km/h, regardless of road conditions. Is someone please aware what is causing this issue?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: abs pulsing on slow speed on 2003 passat W8 (pepo007)*

Be sure to check the airgap, does it seem large 3+mm?
Is the ring dirty?
It seems like the signal is weak, be sure that the sensor is also getting proper voltage.


----------



## pepo007 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: abs pulsing on slow speed on 2003 passat W8 (GTijoejoe)*

Thx for sugestion. I change airgap, but on left side.. Apparently right sensor was O.K. Now is ABS working well. P.S. Very good things for diagnostic ABS is checking speed of sensors read by VAGCOM. Thx again.


----------

